# Rugby World Cup



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The Rugby World Cup starts today in New Zealand, will any of you be following the USA team? I think they play Ireland tomorrow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not me !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> The Rugby World Cup starts today in New Zealand, will any of you be following the USA team? I think they play Ireland tomorrow.


Can't say I'll be following it, Matt. Though I did give Rugby a go for a spell while I was crazy and in the university. It's been a while though!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I just thought you guys got behind your international sportsmen and woman thats all.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

England 13 - 9 Argentina. Made that look like hard work!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know these will probably make you laugh but don't take the piss to much just in case a kiwi signs up on here!

It's called the HAKA its a Māori war dance that the New Zealand rugby team do at the start of every game.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The English crowd kill the haka!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And the welsh just ignore it!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Only if it comes on during Sports Center. Only follow Ryder Cup and Presidents Cup golf on the international level.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I might be tempted to watch it... if all the other channels were showing soccer games. Nah I'd probably look for a good book or clean a gun or poke myself in the eye or something.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes American's don't like sport, what's soccer? We don't play that here!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's a game Mom's like to make their kids play..... LMAO. It's a version of rugby and football. All feet, no hands. Not real exciting.


----------

